# Listerine, Baby Oil...what other Household items



## Slinkky

I enjoyed the other thread about the different uses for Listerine in the horse world.

What other household items do you use? How much do you use or what ratio.

I've heard of:

baby powder for whitening white.

baby oil for shinning faces.

and now Listerine for itches.

I'm sure there have to be more. Please Share!




:


----------



## love_casper

well, there's coconut maccaroon cookies for diarrhea. (sorry for the visual)

and i THINK it was... baking soda? maybe? that helped with getting stiff new halters to soften up.

cleaning detergent (such as OXY) for tail whitening.

umm.. okay i have like a thousand of these, but i don't rembember any more right now!



: i'll add them once i remember.



:


----------



## Reble

This is a barn item. Helps with the trimming of horses:

To get the V on the horses back.

Use binder twyne, or heavy string, put it under the tail cross it into size of V hold and trim. Works

For foals enema syringe with dish soap and water half and half, fill up as much as they will take and stand back.



:

W-D40 for really hard to get out purrs just on tails

Always conditioner after shampooing a horse down, any we use on ourselves, can work.

I am still looking for that miricle for white tails??????????????????

I think I have tryed everything, must be something out there?


----------



## _minihorses4ever_

Reble said:


> This is a barn item. Helps with the trimming of horses:
> 
> *To get the V on the horses back.*
> 
> Use binder twyne, or heavy string, put it under the tail cross it into size of V hold and trim. Works
> 
> For foals enema syringe with dish soap and water half and half, fill up as much as they will take and stand back.
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> W-D40 for really hard to get out purrs just on tails
> 
> Always conditioner after shampooing a horse down, any we use on ourselves, can work.
> 
> I am still looking for that miricle for white tails??????????????????
> 
> I think I have tryed everything, must be something out there?


Wow.. I never thought of that! I always have a hard time getting my Vs straight. Thanks so much for sharing the tip! :aktion033:


----------



## Amy

We sue "blue" DAWN dishwashing soap -- it is antibacterial also. It will whiten eally well, and if you have the scruffy & flaky skin probel, I have heard it will help with that as well.

Also, if you have dogs-- use it to bathe them as well.


----------



## HGFarm

Plain old vaseline for any type of cuts, etc.... (once they have scabbed over) We have used this for over 35 years on everything from minor wounds to fairly large ones. We use Farnam Wonder Dust while the wound is icky, then once it scabs, you can use plain Vaseline or for any kind of wire cuts- we make a paste out of the Dust and Vaseline. Keeps scarring, white hair and proud flesh away.

By the way, we have always used plain Vaseline for all our cowboys gear here- smear it on and set it out in the sun (must be good and HOT out) and the leather sucks it in and stays supple for YEARS. I have never used anything else on my gear.


----------



## kaykay

karo syrup for horses not feeling good (off feed) or for horses getting meds

oops forgot the coconut maccaroon cookies for a horse with diarhea. never seen anything work as fast as coconut

also yogurt for horses with ulcers or horses on meds

tagament for ulcers


----------



## sfmini

Desitin for wounds, and for doggy hot spots.

Also for dogs, green palmolive will murder fleas instantly.


----------



## nootka

I use the black shoe polish underneath the coat of black hoof polish and if you buff it enough and your horse's hooves are smooth enough, it looks ok the way it is (not as patent shiny, but nice enough, IMO) sometimes for some occcasions. It helps to cover up the area near the hairline on the black/dark-legged horses so it doesn't show as a grey or whitish line between the hair and the hoof black.

oh and the non-alcohol baby wipes are great for at shows and/or in the barn for wiping goopy eyes or dabbing something off in a pinch. I keep them in my show tote and in my barn.






Liz M.


----------



## Slinkky

Wow...what great ideas. I love the one about the vaseline on leather. Never would of thought of that one!





If you think of anymore...add them on!


----------



## horsesmakeubroke

Spray on furniture polish used on dry hair works as well as any expensive mane and tail conditioner for hard to brush out tails.

kate

We use electrical insulation tape to wrap round mare's tails before covering by the stallion and scanning, instead of tail bandages. Easy and quick to put on figdety mares, easily removed, instantly disposable and no risk of cross contamination! Can also pick a coordinating color for discerning mares



:

Kate


----------



## NyborFarm

Baby whips also help for that quick whitening at a show.

I used this trick on a blue roan. Since he had icky black legs I used black horse spray paint (can get at almost any tack shop) and I also used it on his hooves. It kept a nice solid black color all the way down and I didnt get a line between hoof and leg.

Also, dont use armor-all on cart seats or on riding saddles. My sister did this on her saddle when she was frist showing, VVOOOOOOOOMMM off the side she went. From that I dont use it on my cart seat, Id rather stay in.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

What is a "baby whip"????

Use steradent tablets (for artificial teeth soaking) to get the yellow out of a white tail- make it up, soak the tail and, if the horse will let you, tie a bag round the tail- I use a carrier bag but you could use a smaller less crackly one if the horse is spooky,

Then just leave it- I do overnight if the horse is stalled- it usually drops off overnight but that's OK.

Wash out in the morning and condition well and the yellow is gone!!


----------



## HGFarm

Hahahaha, I am sure they meant 'baby WIPES'!! :bgrin Unless there is something else going on that we need to know about!


----------



## Miniv

Yep, Baby "wet wipes" are GREAT! Use them to remove show make-up.....AND on goopy eyes.

Black shoe polish on hooves. I use Suave brand human shampoo and conditioner on horses all the time.

Human "Blue-ing" shampoo works well on white horses.

Kayro and Molasass to mix meds into and to also encourage pooping.

Human Pepto for diarrhea

The human Fleet brand infant enema for newborn foal's

Gravy Baster for administering mineral oil to a colicy horse (only with a vet's guidance or approval)

Bounce Laundry Sheets wiped over a horse's face and back is a quick one day fly repellent.

Corn or Vegetable oil added to their grain helps give their coat a nice shine (much like using "BOSS", but probably not as effective.)

Human Baby Sunblock on pink skinned horse noses in summer.

MA

PS: Just remembered another! The human Saline Solution for flushing a horse's eyes.

Another PS: We use an inexpensive coffee bean grinder to grind up horse pills, such as SMZ tabs to either mix into their grain or add to water and kayro to shoot into their mouths, via a gravy baster........<smile>


----------



## twister

cornucrescine for growing a strong hoof, vicks for putting in a stallion's nostril when you don't want him getting "manly", murphys soap for cleaning tack, dippity doo for keeping manes in place.

Yvonne


----------



## sfmini

Just remember, at least at AMHA shows that black spray is not legal! You can only color the mane and tail.


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I'm going to bump this back up to the top as I think more people may yet come on and add some more things.

I'm glad you are not into whipping babies!!!

I'll also add- Microfibre dusters- they are useful for just about EVERYTHING_ I keep wet ones dry ones and ones soaked in baby oil and wrung out in bags- it's really all I need to take to the ringside and will at a push fit in my pocket.


----------



## horsesmakeubroke

chuckles at baby whipping!

A smear of cornuscresine (did I spell it right) on bald patches (after scab drops off) gets the hair growing back incredibly quickly!

Kate


----------



## rabbitsfizz

Actually I use it for loads of things but I am not sure it is available in the U.S??

I have used it to keep flies off open wounds and to heal without white hair forming.

I have used it to stop chewing- it tastes FOUL- it also woks on children biting nails and helps the nails grow!


----------



## horsesmakeubroke

Just thought of another one. Years and years ago we used to use Zebo range polish for cast iron stobes on black hooves. It buffs up beautifully but I stopped using it cos I didn't know what was in it and didn't want to cause any harm. In Ireland the old horsemen use "bluestone" (copper sulphate) for everything from worming to treating proud flesh. It's used as a treatment for potato blight and again... i wouldn't touch it just in case I poisoned something! They swear by it tho.


----------



## Slinkky

Wow, this is great information!

Anyone else want to add some Tricks of the Trade? :lol:


----------



## KAYO

Here's one that we use. When bathing for a show spray a little Resolve carpet cleaner (pump) on hooves let sit for a few minutes then scrub with nylon kitchen dish scrubby, rinse while bathing. Takes off all yuck, mud, etc. I'm careful around the coronet band, not sure if the resolve could make the skin sensitive. Never had a problem and it really cleans their hooves up. We also use a little hemorrhoid cream on wounds that have healed but need hair to grow quickly. That works well also. And to help with the dry manes we use a leave in conditioner at the shows that we get at Walmart or Salley's that is in the African American section. This is not a greasy conditioner, the manes soak it up pretty quickly but looks healthy. :bgrin


----------



## twister

rabbitsfizz said:


> Actually I use it for loads of things but I am not sure it is available in the U.S??
> 
> I have used it to keep flies off open wounds and to heal without white hair forming.
> 
> I have used it to stop chewing- it tastes FOUL- it also woks on children biting nails and helps the nails grow!


Jane, I can buy it in Canada so it is probably in the US too, I just get it from a local tack store. When I worked with jumpers in England we used it all the time.

Yvonne


----------



## Koko

Human Baby Sunblock on pink skinned horse noses in summer.

Aha! :aktion033: I've been wondering about what works for that as I keep finding these cute paint minis with the light nose thing. So I was thinking i'd ask what they use on Chief. Of course, Chief died before I had the chance to, so i've been, hmmm...well, there's a problem if I ever saw one since. In other words, thanks loads.

Also, what does everyone use on the light skinned minis in the summer? I found a cute shetland mare and colt that are being sold together, and i'm not so much worried about the mare as she's mostly brown from the side I see but the colt's about 40/60 and i'm worried about the really bright sun we get around here for next summer.




:


----------



## Cat Hill

:aktion033: Oh I love these great ideas!

I use ground flaxseed meal and rice bran in the spring to help mine shed off quicker and they have a really fine, healthy glow. Flax seed keeps forever whole but goes rancid quickly if not refrigerated when ground so I use a coffee bean grinder to freshly grind the flax seed every day. '

Another wonderful product for those sensitive skinned ones is Shapley's original MTG for rain rot, dry skin, fungus, scratches, any dermatitis problems and to get phenomenal mane and tail growth. Absolutely amazing.

Baking soda made into a paste and caked into mane and tail and on white leg markings will whiten.

To ensure good hydration during hot weather and stress, try soaked shredded beet pulp. You may need to get them used to it before it's actually needed but most of them love it once they try a few bites. It's very lightweight to haul and can actually take the place of some of the hay, it's sort of a cross between a grain and forage food. I also use it for those who need to put on a bit of weight or need the extra energy without the protein rush of grains.

After worming, use a good probiotic to make sure their bowel flora returns to normal.

Koi clay, aka sodium bentonite, can be fed to prevent stomach ulcers and help cure them in times of stress. It's full of good minerals as well

Diatomacious Earth (DE) , the food grade, is a natual wormer that works mechanically rather than chemically. It's also loaded with trace minerals. I use it in addition to routine worming but it helps to keep the worm population down in between wormings. It can even be sprinkled on them to kill lice and ticks and it's totally non toxic and when fed free choice, they take in what they need and flies cannot hatch out in the manure so it helps to control them too.

I have a round feeder that I'll have to take pictures of. It's like a big bale feeder with a pan in the middle for the mini's so they can eat all the way around it and since it has the pan, you can feed any loose hay or whatever in it.

I also have 2 very nice small barns that we bought from a friend who used to have mini donkey's, they were made special for him. The funniest sight ever is seeing my 17 hand registered Percheron mare "backed" into it. Her front half hangs out the front! :lol:

I'll take some photo's and post them if I can figure out how to post them here.

Cathy


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

hmmm....

ive sliced an onion and smeared on my horse's hoof and buffed away with a rag and it looks really nice...worked great on light colored hooves

listerine for itchiness and dandrif

vaseline to help with shine, keeps mites and nats out of ears and kills bot eggs when applied to them

dawn on the tail works really good

baby oil on the towel you dry your horse with makes em pretty shiney

i think thats all i can think of right now...


----------



## Mini Whinny

Well here is a new one

- Manuka Honey on cuts and wounds, usually with scabs already.


----------



## Mini Whinny

Oh and for show sheen there are various ways here are a few

1/4 cup Baby Oil

1/4 cup human hair conditioner

1/4 cup water

2 table spoons vinegar (If you want it as a fly spray as well)

1/3 baby oil

1/3 hair conditioner

1/3 babby gel

Diluted conditioner

NOTE: I have heard that baby oil can attract the sun and burn the skin. Baby oil can also attract dirt

Prevent snow from sticking inside a horses hooves with - no stick cooking spray

Whitening - Chalk or Talcum Powder rubbed on white tailed, patches on markings


----------



## NolanFarms

You can use listerine to get rid of dandruff (in manes.) :new_shocked: Oh yeah, (I just remembered this one,) you can use Mr. Bubbles [the shampoo] for whitening shampoo (for white horses,) instead of real horse shampoo/conditioner. Most real horse shampoo/conditioners have the hazard that they can dye your horses' skin blue or purple. Sooooo....


----------



## lovinarabs

ACV and garlic for the flies and other biters.

BOSS and flax for shine.

For pills: Place pills in a small dish and add enough soda (any flavor - my horses like Sprite but also Mountain Dew and Cola worked) to cover the pills. Let sit for a couple hours and pills will disolve in the soda into a yummy sweet powder to sprinkle on some feed. Or you can add more soda and syringe it into their mouths.

Great thread!


----------



## Rebecca

Don't know many but here's two-








A little bit of hair gel mixed with water to 'tame' a crazy mane.

Crisco shortening- use a paper towel to wipe on the bottom of their hooves in winter, it prevents snowballs.









Do you just pour a bit of listerine directly on the mane or ????????


----------



## jbrat

Here's one I haven't read yet:

Corn Starch rubbed on white markings to make them nice and bright white.

Haven't found anything better than WD-40 for burr removal! - good detangler on dry manes and tails too it doesn't take much, Its helpful even if it is just spray on your brush or comb.

I always keep listerine in the house and barn too! Great for many things.

Great topic!


----------



## Jill

This has nothing to do with cleaning up horses, but the other day, I read that you can use vodka to get rid of mildew in the bathroom. It said to put some cheap vodka (straight up, haha) into a spray bottle, and spray that on the mildew. I've not tried it but thought it was interesting.


----------



## CritterCountry

Hmmm...some of these are great..

Here are mine..

I use vinegar mixed with either baby oil or mineral oil for fly spray. The vinegar repels the flies and the oil makes it stick, so they can roll and it will still be there!

I also use baby wipes to apply hoof moisterizer

Bungee cords and binder twine are amazing for temporarily repairing wire fencing or fastening buckets in a pinch. I also use biner twine for a million other things, thank goodness there IS uses for it other than binding hay or all of us horse owners could make the world's largest ball of binder twine..hmm that's a neat idea...


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium

Very nice topic!!

I use soap for my white horse that I use for the dishwasher and it works verry good!!

I use it for the white tails and I prefere this product in place of al those horsesproducts with the blue shampoo's...

I have a big appaloosa and I swear that it's not easy to clean a white horse...

This is my magic product!!





You can see the picture because I don't know if in the US there is the same product...


----------



## Katiean

On the race track we used Listerine for bowed tendons. It works in 1-3 days.


----------



## Alex

Katiean, can you explain more?


----------



## Wild Women Ranch

Black Permanet Marker for muzzel and around eyes

Dominque


----------



## ohmt

We used to use WD-40 on manes and tails for burrs too but now we use BABY OIL. Works soooo much better plus it's less expensive and conditions their hair. i've found that I end up pulling less hair when using baby oil. I always hated the smell of WD-40 too...


----------



## SirenFarms

for static electricity in the winter. I dont know about yall but my horses get REALLY bad static in the winter because the air gets so dry. So when you curry then the dirt sticks and u cannot cannot cannot get it off! If you spray your stiff body brush with Static guard it will come off. or if you spray the horse with Show Sheen it will also come flyin off


----------



## Alex

Thanks Travis, great too know as I always get zapped!


----------



## donnalee

Diaper ointment is also good for "scratches" or grease heel. It keeps the area dry. Clean, clip the area, and them apply.


----------



## Rebecca

I know some people with biggies use Vaseline around muzzle & eyes right before a show, although I prefer baby oil.



Less 'goopy' and easier to wipe off.


----------



## susanne

I'll second the bungee cords -- could not live without them for so many things.

Heavy duty zip ties, bought at an outdoor store. Fantastic for quick fence fixes.

Black electrical tape for tack quick fixes -- makes a great end "keeper."

Bottled water for everyone on drives and at shows. Easier to keep close at hand than a water bucket.

Multi-purpose tool -- has knife blades, rasps, bottle-opener. These are very inexpensive at any hardware store and make great gifts. We keep one in every vehicle, one in our spares kit, one in the grooming supply tub, etc.

Sharpie pen -- great for hoof touch-uups, bits of bleached mane, etc.

Just-a-Groom trimmer or cheapo beard trimmers for trimming ears, muzzles, etc. Cheap and disposable, but the Just-A-Groom is equivalent to a 40 blade at its closest setting.


----------



## uwharrie

Castor Oil is the best leather conditioner ( the old English Trainer who's barn I used to ride at in summers would only allow it and gycerine soap in the tack room.

They also used a small amount of Pinesol mixed with water to clean sweaty horses.

I wish I could find his recipe for brace/ linament. I remember it had Witch Hazel, asorbene but cant remember what else. I lost the recipe when I went to college.


----------



## twilightranch

heres one I haven't seen posted yet gatorade for the hot time of the year to get your horses to drink mix it in with there water my horses like orange the best.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

Here is one that I have used and it really works.

If you have a bad cut you can use a tube of cheap wormer to rub on it and it helps it heal without much of a scar.


----------



## maplegum

Here's one I heard the other day, but haven't tried.

Black coloured hairspray to use in place of dying manes and tails. Washes out in the next wash too.

I use baby wipes to clean faces and body between baths.


----------



## mydaddysjag

If you have a horse with a while mane and tail and youve tried everything and they tail still wont come completely white, spray a little white grooming spray in the bottom. It'll cover it, and comes out. Make sure you brush tail before and after spraying it, or it wont look right.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Wild Women Ranch said:


> Black Permanet Marker for muzzel and around eyes
> 
> 
> 
> Dominque


what kind of permanent marker, does it matter? and has a horse ever reacted badly to that soaking into their skin?

Can someone explain how the listerine works for itchy horses or dandruff? Do you just pour it on and go or does it need rinsed out?


----------



## kkay3702

Listerine makes a GREAT liniment without having to worry about blistering like some on the market for horses do.

As for the itching and dandruff..pour it right on


----------



## Crystalbank

Would someone mind posting me the link for the Listerine uses please? I've looked through and cannot find it.

Many thanks


----------



## Candice

For dry flaky skin we add a few drops of selsun blue shampoo to our "shampoo mix", I imagine head and shoulders would work too. Puts an end to the flaky skin right away. We also rinse with a good conditioner. Selsun blue works great on rain rot or any other fungal yuk.

I also found the neatest little mit in the drug store. Its perfect for whisking off that last minute dust just before entering the ring. Its smooth microfiber on one side and textured (lack of a better word) on the other. Being a mit, no grease on me and it cost a whole $2.


----------



## Jenna

Sort of related I guess because it is a lil trick.

I've heard of trainers putting stuff like gatorade etc in their horses water at home and at shows because some horses are really picky about the way their water taste, and the additive of the gatorade helps mask the "differences" in taste of the water.


----------



## FrostyMeadows

I love all these remedies! keep em coming! My addition is that I was told to put cinnamon on the ant hills in my pasture, the biting ants hate it and it wont poison the pasture with pesticides, also works good at entrances to barns to keep crawling pests out (have not tried it yet but sounds good?)


----------



## mydaddysjag

Broken chest freezers for storing grain and supplements in. They are waterproof, air tight, and rodent proof. If you use one, do yourself a favor and remove the motor (usually held in with a few screws) it will be much lighter to move.


----------



## albahurst

FrostyMeadows said:


> I love all these remedies! keep em coming! My addition is that I was told to put cinnamon on the ant hills in my pasture, the biting ants hate it and it wont poison the pasture with pesticides, also works good at entrances to barns to keep crawling pests out (have not tried it yet but sounds good?)


I am going to try this tomorrow!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

For white manes/tails/horses, GOOP is a miracle worker. You put it in dry hair (its a hand cleaner that's sooo cheap, and its in the auto section of most walmarts), let it sit for at least 5 minutes, but no more then 10 minutes, add shampoo (no water yet) and rub in in, THEN ad water, scrub and rinse. Its amazing at getting hair white!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Goop-Multi-Purpose-Hand-Cleaner/16880683


----------



## Norah

This may suprize a lot of people , but here it goes:

colic :

a cup of coffee , add schnaps to it 

caffine in coffee gets the intesting moving , the schnaps will relax the gut 

then walk 

or 

Beer 

1 bottle 

Ulsers 

Bicarbonate Sodium Na 1 spoonful per week to keep ulcers away. maybe start before a show or traveling 

or 

Aloe Vera juice 1/4 cup per day for a healthy gut

Garlic powder I think most of you know about that 

to keep your horse from developing pariadontal disease (sp) rotting gums . wipe your horses front teeth with a cotton ball or pad soaked in mouthwash ; ) the dentist gave me that one .

I also use an old wine fridg to store my wormers, grain, and first aid , its a great idea


----------



## vickie gee

Kiddie wading pools for feeding and/or soaking hay, buckets from bulk washing powder for water and/or soaking beet pulp, old ice chest with lid off for feeding hay, tray made for shoes/boots for foals to eat grain off of, Avon Skin So Soft Bug Repellant for the young ones, empty coffee cans for measuring grain.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

I'm looking for a "recipe" we used years ago on our show Arabs as a neck sweat. Ingredients included glycerin and witch hazel, but I can't remember what else and proportions!! :arg! Saw some great ones I'll start using...since I have a cremello!!

Also, a note about using plastic buckets that previously held any kind of chemicals. The plastic will absorb them, and can then release residue into water/feed when re-used. Almost had my little man colic when hubby gave him an old sanitizer 5 gallon full of fresh water on one of our first 80 degree days!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres

I use 1 cap full of mouth wash to disinfect buckets!


----------



## Lindi-loo

keeping goldfish in water troughs during the summer months keep mosquito larvea at bay


----------



## Lil Eowyn

I make my own fly spray--saves alot of $$

I use Vinegar, water, and Dawn Dish Wash soap =) Works well, but I use pro fly spray at shows =)


----------

